# Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???



## zwilling (21. Oktober 2010)

Einen schönen Abend an Euch.
Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Infos: 
Wir wollen demnächst mit Kleinboot (Alu 4,5m,5Ps)vor Meschendorf und Umgebung unser Glück auf Dorsch und Platte 
versuchen. Leider sind wir nur im Besitz des Bootsscheins für Binnengewässer. Wir werden unsere Tour sehr vom Wetter
abhängig machen. Trotdem würde ich mich über ein paar Infos
über Zulassung , Bootskennzeichnung und Ausstattung 
(abweichend vom Binnenschein ) freuen.
  Danke an Euch-Zwilling


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Moin,
schau dich hier mal um. Da kannst du ein wenig lernen und auch üben.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



zwilling schrieb:


> Einen schönen Abend an Euch.
> Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Infos:
> Wir wollen demnächst mit Kleinboot (Alu 4,5m,5Ps)vor Meschendorf und Umgebung unser Glück auf Dorsch und Platte
> versuchen. Leider sind wir nur im Besitz des Bootsscheins für Binnengewässer. Wir werden unsere Tour sehr vom Wetter
> ...


 
Moin Zwilling,

wie du ja liesst, geben dir die Kollegen schon gute Tips oder Links dorthin. 
Jetzt meine persönliche Meinung zum Bootsangeln in der Ostsee:
Ich finde Boote mit 5 PS sind dort doch fehl am Platz. Vieleicht gibt es ja Ecken, wo man sich mit "sowas" auf's Wasser traut. Ich persönlich mache es nicht. Für den Einsatz auf der Schlei zum Heringsangeln sehr gut zu gebrauchen, aber da draussen???
Wie gesagt, ist meine Meinung und soll bestimmt nicht böse gemeint sein....#h


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jetzt meine persönliche Meinung zum Bootsangeln in der Ostsee:
> Ich finde Boote mit 5 PS sind dort doch fehl am Platz.



Kommt sowas jetzt in jeden Thread wo es ums Kleinbootfahren auf der Ostsee geht?? Man kann auch mit 5 PS im Küstenbereich der Ostsee raus zum Angeln fahren!!! Klar sind 50 PS besser aber darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Kommt sowas jetzt in jeden Thread wo es ums Kleinbootfahren auf der Ostsee geht?? Man kann auch mit 5 PS im Küstenbereich der Ostsee raus zum Angeln fahren!!! Klar sind 50 PS besser aber darum gehts hier nicht.


 
Ich glaube schon, dass ich dazu meine Meinung in Bezug auf Sicherheit u.s.w. abgeben darf.  
Sollte es dich stören, brauchst du es ja nicht zu lesen.....

Schönen Tag noch!! #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



zwilling schrieb:


> Trotdem würde ich mich über ein paar Infos
> über *Zulassung *, *Bootskennzeichnung *und *Ausstattung *
> (abweichend vom Binnenschein ) freuen.



*Zulassung:*
Nicht benötigt

*Kennzeichnung:*
Kennzeichen braucht man nicht zu führen.

*Ausstattung:*
Ganz normal wie beim Binnenverkehr auch, die Standardausrüstung empfehlenswert. (Anker, Westen, Feuerlöscher, Ersatzkanister, wasserdicht verpacktes Handy usw...)

Bin jahrelang mit so einem Teil an der Küste rumgeeiert, passt schon- jedoch wie du schon geschrieben hast auflandig nicht mehr als 2, ablandig nicht mehr als 3 Windstärken fahren.


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass ich dazu meine Meinung in Bezug auf Sicherheit u.s.w. abgeben darf.
> Sollte es dich stören, brauchst du es ja nicht zu lesen.....
> 
> Schönen Tag noch!! #h



Nimms nicht persönlich... aber guck selbst mal. Sobald es ums Kleinbootfahren auf der Ostsee geht kommt immer irgendwo der Einwand das 5 PS zu gefährlich sind. Klar sind 5 PS nicht optimal aber mehr dürfen sie nunmal nicht ohne SBF-See gefahren werden. Die meisten Leihboote haben auch nur 5 PS hinten dran.

Bin ganz klar auf deiner Seite wenn um die Sicherheit geht aber der TE scheint ja ein besonders aufs Wetter zu schauen. Also gehen 5 PS auch...


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

5 PS Boote gehen einwandfrei ... meine Meinung :m
solange man sich damit nicht draußen an Tonne 5 rumtreibt.
im Küstenbereich um mal an die 10-15m zu kommen geht das bei ablandigem Wind mit dem richtigen Boot problemlos wenn man die Sicherheit nicht vernachlässigt ...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> *Zulassung:*
> Nicht benötigt
> 
> *Kennzeichnung:*
> ...


 

Bist Du Dir sicher bzgl. Kennzeichen? Mir war es so, als ob die Größe des Bootes dabei auch eine Rolle spielt, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.

Ich selber habe ein Quicksilver 410 und *musste *hierfür eine Kennzeichnung beantragen wegen der Größe (ist aber schon 3 Jahre her).

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Ja! es geht hier um die Ostsee, du beschreibst Binnen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Hallo Peter,

eine Kennzeichnung ist in D nur auf Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen vorgeschrieben (bei Fahrzeugen mit mehr als 3PS bzw. Segelbooten über ,5,50m Länge). Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege, bin halt Seefahrer :q...


----------



## Stokker (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> 5 PS Boote gehen einwandfrei ... meine Meinung :m
> solange man sich damit nicht draußen an Tonne 5 rumtreibt.
> im Küstenbereich um mal an die 10-15m zu kommen geht das bei ablandigem Wind mit dem richtigen Boot problemlos wenn man die Sicherheit nicht vernachlässigt ...


 
Genau so ist es.Man muss wissen wo die eigene Grenze ist.Zigtausende 5 PSler sehen das genauso..#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Naja,
zigtausende 5PSler habe ich in 30 Jahren Ostsee noch nicht gesehen. Es ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das 5PS bei einem leichten Boot und vernünftiger Belastung und dazu gutem Wetter durchaus in Ordnung sind.
Es ist aber genauso richtig, dass es sich verbietet, ein 5 PS Böötchen mit 4 Mann und reichlich Gerät beladen auf die offene See zu steuern, nur weil man sich den Preis nur dann leisten will oder kann, wenn man durch 4 teilt.
Und es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das diese Boote mit geringer Motorisierung ( in D ) und Boote mit stärkerer Motorisierung, aber unerfahrenen bzw. unausgebildeten Besatzungen, den größten Teil der anglerisch produzierten Wasserleichen stellen.
Ich möchte das hier mal so klar ausdrücken, da hier niemand persönlich angesprochen wird, bevor wir mal wieder den nächsten Artikel " plötzlich und unerwartet versank in der garstigen See" - verbunden mit " dem aufrichtigen Beileid für die Hinterbliebenen " getextet wird.

Will sagen:  Je kleiner und anfälliger so ein Boot ist, je wichtiger sind die seemännischen Kenntnisse. Wer sich wirklich mit der Bootsangelei auf dem Meer beschäftigen will, sollte wenigstens für seine Familie den Schein machen um dann auch ein besseres Boot fahren zu dürfen.

Aber es wird anders. Der nächste Tote ist so sicher, wie das Amen in der Kirche!
Petri


----------



## zwilling (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Ich hoffe ,daß meine Anfrage keine unendliche Diskussion auslöst!!!
Nichts ist mir wichtiger wie meine Familie und nach 20 Jahren 
Norwegen kann ich eigentlich GUT von BÖSE unterscheiden.
So-und jetzt gehts Quappenangeln.MfG-Zwilling


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Naja,
> zigtausende 5PSler habe ich in 30 Jahren Ostsee noch nicht gesehen. Es ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das 5PS bei einem leichten Boot und vernünftiger Belastung und dazu gutem Wetter durchaus in Ordnung sind.


 
Man sollte dann aber auch immer den aktuellen Wetterbericht abrufen. Gerade auf See schlägt - wie jeder erfahrene Boot'ler weiß - das Wetter schnell um!


Dolfin schrieb:


> Es ist aber genauso richtig, dass es sich verbietet, ein 5 PS Böötchen mit 4 Mann und reichlich Gerät beladen auf die offene See zu steuern, nur weil man sich den Preis nur dann leisten will oder kann, wenn man durch 4 teilt.


 
Und genau da verstehe ich die Zulassungsbedingungen in D nicht. Wir sind mit allem übervorsichtig, aber 4m Boote mit 5 PS dürfen mit 4 Personen bei Wind und Wetter auf die Ostsee!



Dolfin schrieb:


> Und es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das diese Boote mit geringer Motorisierung ( in D ) und Boote mit stärkerer Motorisierung, aber unerfahrenen bzw. unausgebildeten Besatzungen, den größten Teil der anglerisch produzierten Wasserleichen stellen.


 
Und genau hier sehe ich auch ein großes Problem. Mit 5 Minuten Einweisung darf jeder mit so einem Kleinboot auf die Ostsee- selbst wenn er das Meer nur aus dem Internet oder von Bildern kennt. Wenn ich bisher nur mit einem Boot mit E- motor auf einem Baggersee unterwegs war, bin ich sicherlich noch kein Hochseekapitän. Mir stehen manchmal die Haare zu Berge, wenn ich seh was sich mit Mietbooten/ Kleinbooten mit 5PS auf der Ostsee so abspielt. Im September vor Neustadt - wir hatten locker ne 5 aus SW an Wind - war ein mit 3 Erwachsenen (ohne Schwimmwesten) besetztes 3,6m Schlauchboot mitten in der Bucht. Zwischen den Wellenbergen hat man das Boot nicht mehr gesehen...Die sahen relativ entspannt aus, haben sicherlich nicht die Gefahr einschätzen können und es ist wohl auch noch mal gut gegangen- für mich war das ein Suizidversuch...Auch wenn mir jetzt wieder jemand erzählt wie toll und sicher Schlauchis sind |bla:.


Dolfin schrieb:


> Will sagen: Je kleiner und anfälliger so ein Boot ist, je wichtiger sind die seemännischen Kenntnisse.


 
Das sehe ich genauso!


Dolfin schrieb:


> Aber es wird anders. Der nächste Tote ist so sicher, wie das Amen in der Kirche!
> Petri


 
Und auch das unterschreibe ich Dir!


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Fischerbandit
Unsere Rechtsordnung ist ganz einfach zu verstehen, wenn man den richtigen Ansatz verfolgt:
Die kleinen Boote sind weniger in der Lage, Schäden an fremden Rechtsgut zu verursachen. Die Abwägung lautet ganz einfach: Mit 5 PS kann er sich selbst umbringen, aber er wird selten damit andere gefährden. Mit einer 10m Jacht kann ich ganz ander Dinge anrichten.
Und sich selbst zu gefährden liegt in der persönlciehn Freiheit - soweit man dabei nicht andere gefährdet.
Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und genau da verstehe ich die Zulassungsbedingungen in D nicht. Wir sind mit allem übervorsichtig, aber 4m Boote mit 5 PS dürfen mit 4 Personen bei Wind und Wetter auf die Ostsee!



Jaein, das 410er Quicksilver hat z.B. eine Zuladung von 360 Kg.

Hört sich viel an, ist aber mit Ausstattung, Motor, Sprit, ziemlich schnell 
verbraucht und lässt vielleicht noch Luft für ca. 2 Angler inkl. Ausrüstung.

Wer meint das Teil dann mit 4 ausgestatteten Anglern zu 
überladen bewegt sich außerhalb der Zulassung.

Wo ich die angesprochenen Schlauchbootfahrer, besonders seit der 
Sperrung der Kieler Innenförde, schon getroffen habe erspare ich Euch lieber....


----------



## ostfriesengerd (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Ich möchte zu den Vorschriften noch wissen, ob man z.B. im Kubitzer Bodden beim Angeln ankern muss. Habe irgendwo gelesen, das diese Vorschrift aufgehoben woden ist??? Gruss ostfriesemgerd


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Ich möchte zu den Vorschriften noch wissen, ob man z.B. im Kubitzer Bodden beim Angeln ankern muss. Habe irgendwo gelesen, das diese Vorschrift aufgehoben woden ist??? Gruss ostfriesemgerd


 Wo um himmelswillen ist das... :vik:?


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

...jedenfalls nicht in der Ostsee!
Geh mal auf regional Plz 1 - da sind die Leute aus dem Gebiet tätig!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Danke Google! Im südwesten von Rügen...nicht mein Gebiet! Aber manchmal - insbesondere wenn ich Fangberichte lese - denke ich schonmal darüber nach |kopfkrat...- aber dann bleibe ich meinem Schleswig- Holstein treu #6. Und wenn ich 10 x Schneider bleibe :c!


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



zwilling schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
> Ich hoffe ,daß meine Anfrage keine unendliche Diskussion auslöst!!!
> Nichts ist mir wichtiger wie meine Familie und nach 20 Jahren
> Norwegen kann ich eigentlich GUT von BÖSE unterscheiden.
> So-und jetzt gehts Quappenangeln.MfG-Zwilling



Ist oki, vergiß die Taschenlampe nicht. Wollte die Wapo doch letztens von meinem Bootsnachbarn (5m Boot) ein Licht sehen. Falls es neblig wird.


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*

Ankern ist Geschichte.
Driften darf man, schleppen aber nicht in den Bodden.
Ist auch gut mit der Regelung.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Stokker (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Ostsee Vorschriften ???*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Naja,
> zigtausende 5PSler habe ich in 30 Jahren Ostsee noch nicht gesehen. Es ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das 5PS bei einem leichten Boot und vernünftiger Belastung und dazu gutem Wetter durchaus in Ordnung sind.
> Es ist aber genauso richtig, dass es sich verbietet, ein 5 PS Böötchen mit 4 Mann und reichlich Gerät beladen auf die offene See zu steuern, nur weil man sich den Preis nur dann leisten will oder kann, wenn man durch 4 teilt.
> Und es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das diese Boote mit geringer Motorisierung ( in D ) und Boote mit stärkerer Motorisierung, aber unerfahrenen bzw. unausgebildeten Besatzungen, den größten Teil der anglerisch produzierten Wasserleichen stellen.
> ...


 

Klar, auf einmal sicher nicht.Wäre ja auch ein tolles Bild, auf dem man trockenen Fusses über die Ostsee kommt.
Entlang der Küste wird die Zahl schon hinkommen.Und erst recht mit den Anglern dazugerechnet,die wie ich, mit 5 Ps und 3,60er Schlauchboot ausgerüstet sind, damit sie einfach flexibler sind.

Es will mit Sicherheit nicht jeder den Schein machen, nur damit er sicherer fährt.Können kann jeder, aber wollen will nicht jeder.
Ich bleibe , wie gesagt ,bei dem was ich für mich als Hilfreich zum Angeln eingestuft habe.

5 PS, offene Augen und alle Hilfsmittel die ich mir für das Landnahe Angeln auf Dorsch besorgen konnte.Tonne 5 oder Sagasbank kommen für mich deswegen leider nicht in Frage.Macht aber absolut nichts.

Gibt es eigentlich verlässliche Daten darüber welcher Bootstyp bei tödlichen Unfällen die grössere Rolle spielt ?:
Festrumpfboot oder Schlauchboot

Dein letzter Satz ist so richtig wie nur sonstwas.Der Tod lauert aber überall,wichtig ist, es ihm schwer zu machen...


----------

